

Ask HN: Requirements Management Tools? - locopati

I'm looking for suggestions on tools for storing requirements, tracking workflow/status, permitting discussion and voting, allowing requirements to be connected to issues and documents, and all the other fun stuff one might need from a requirements management tool. This is in an enterprise environment where requirement changes may have impact on many teams and need to be tracked through implementation and completion.
======
jamesbritt
I'm a fan of Pivotal Tracker, though I don't know if it will do quite all you
want.

However, there are Web callbacks and a nice Web API, so integrating services
(such as a source repo) should be pretty doable.

